# Egg/Pancake Rings



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Not much woodworking in this post, but I did use some plywood scraps to make some jigs.

I saw a picture recently where A guy had made a custom ring for his griddle. That's all the inspiration I needed.

These are my versions!:grin: The first test on pancakes was a success. The way I see it, the rings aren't really necessary, but they can help keep things in order on the griddle (Blackstone 36 inch model). That will allow multiple items to be cooked at one time. Now if only I had the coordination to do this, it would be great! :surprise:

I used the CNC to cut out some 1/2 inch plywood rounds. Each one had a relief carve so a clamp or two could be used. That turned out to be a good idea. Glad I thought about it. While the CNC was working, I also had it drill a hole in the center of each round.

Then I made a jig out of a piece of 3/4 inch plywood, screwed the first round to it, and I was ready to get-after-it!

I used 1/16 inch thick x 1/2 inch aluminum flat bar, and some 8-32 stainless steel bolts/nuts. At first, I used pocket screws to help keep the ring in place, but found out later that I could use some 1/4 inch dowels. They do a better job and don't scratch or nick the metal ring. That saves a little clean up time with a file.

With the end pieces clamped together, I drilled two holes in them and bolted them together.

After my sweetie got over her laughing spell when I showed her the first one, she said "Where is the handle?" HOLD MY BEER!

The first test was on the 6 inch ring. It worked great, with no sticking. I rubbed the inside of the ring with olive oil before cooking the pancake. They fit perfect on a 8 inch paper plate!

Now I have a set of 5, 6, 8, and 10 inch rings, and they all have handles!:grin: I made two handles for the ten inch model so it could be handled easier. We already have several of the 4 inchers.

Note: We have several of the hot pads designed to fit pot handles, so they should come in handy.

Now I know you are asking yourself "Why didn't you just buy them from Amazon or elsewhere?" Well, I have the tools, and skill to make my own, and I enjoyed designing, and building these rings. My thinking is the larger rings will make good omelettes. After they are filled with the goodies, they can be cut into several smaller pieces for serving.

Someone asked "Why use rings for pancakes when they turn out round when you pour them on the griddle?" My answer is "It's my ball, and I make the rules"! >

Someone else commented. "OCD"! Yeah.

Hope you like 'em.
Onward and upward. :smile:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Now, those're just the bee's knees. No more ragged edged pancakes.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Now I know you are asking yourself "Why didn't you just buy them from Amazon or elsewhere?"
> Someone asked "Why use rings for pancakes when they turn out round when you pour them on the griddle?" My answer is "It's my ball, and I make the rules"!


I'm not asking why, I'm the same. I feel if I can make it, why buy it? Besides it's more fun to make your own whatever. Myself tho, I don't care what shape my pancakes are, as long as the taste good.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ROTFLMAO..........Way to go Mike, Luv-it.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Bolts work, but rivits would look a bit neater. I like em. Just the thing for a neatnick, Rivit tool is about $13 here, and mine works well. https://www.homedepot.com/p/TEKTON-Rivet-Gun-with-40-Rivets-6555/207014968


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Bolts work, but rivits would look a bit neater. I like em. Just the thing for a neatnick, Rivit tool is about $13 here, and mine works well. https://www.homedepot.com/p/TEKTON-Rivet-Gun-with-40-Rivets-6555/207014968


I've got one, but chose the bolts. Maybe someday I will retrofit.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like cooking eggs that way for breakfast sandwiches on English Muffins. Everything stays neatly stacked. Had some rings but they didn't work well. These look more substantial. Jack in the box uses rings like that for their breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

An excellent combination of skills to solve the problem. 

Have you thought about dipping the handles to add insulation?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> An excellent combination of skills to solve the problem.
> 
> Have you thought about dipping the handles to add insulation?


Maybe. We have several of the padded pot handle protectors that slip over the handle, so they are working good now.

Something like this... 
https://www.amazon.com/DII-Washable...le+protector&qid=1564167757&s=gateway&sr=8-28


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Simple solution. Appreciate the link.


----------

